# 40ATA enough?



## docjon (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am interested in getting a bow for finger shooting. I currently do not own a compound. I have mostly recurves and a few longbow. I have shot compounds my whole life just last ten years mostly recurves.
I would like to get back into the compound but fingers only. I started with fingers back in high school and soon went to releases. I am a bigger than average guy. My draw is 30inches. I want to shoot 3 under on the compound and will drop ring finger. I have sausage digits for fingers. Now here is the question is a 40 ata bow going to work for me? If it does which one? I am curious with the cam designs today will they accommodate a finger release without nocking the string off cam. My last compound was the bowtech guardian. I appreciate your time and help..
Thank You
Jon


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

With a 30" draw and large fingers, chances are you'll see some finger pinch. With a little patience, you can finder a longer ATA used or a few of the newer bows (Hoyt Tribute) in a longer ATA. I believe there is a Tribute in classifieds right now. If you check the sticky thread at the top of the fingers forum, there is a long discussion and listing of bows on the market (almost all used now) that fit a longer DL and fingers. 

Good luck, and welcome to the forum... Gilligan's Island had about the same population as us; we're a dying breed but love this style of shooting.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Shooting 3 under and dropping one should make a 40" bow easily comfortable to shoot at your DL.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm going to skip ahead a little bit and say find yourself a shadowcat. I've never played with a bow that was quite so easy to adjust while still being of finger shooting length. They are just over 41" but the parallel limbs and somewhat large cams make them feel long.

-Grant


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

With 3 finger under, 40" ATA is more than enough. I've found finger pinching issues more often with split-finger shooting, not with 3 finger under. I current shoot 38" ATA with 3 finger under.

PM sent.


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a shadowcat and my draw length is 31 1/2'' and I shoot split without the slightest finger pinch. I also have a Razor x with only 38'' ATA and it does give me finger pinch.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Chris1ny said:


> With 3 finger under, 40" ATA is more than enough. I've found finger pinching issues more often with split-finger shooting, not with 3 finger under. I current shoot 38" ATA with 3 finger under.
> 
> PM sent.


I've also shot the Elite Hunter 32" ATA with 3 finger under with no finger pinching issues.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

The 2010-2011 Martin Shadowcat is an awsome finger bow @ 41.25" ATA.
The Martin Scepter V is also an exelent fingers bow @ 40"ATA.
I have both and shoot fingers.
Don.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The other ace in the hand with the Martin bows is that they do not require a press to service or tune them. Not a big deal to someone who has one, but a major factor for someone new to the wheels.
-Grant


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I shot fingers with a 32" draw on my 40" Alpine Concorde. It worked fine.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

You certainly can shoot 40" ATA. There may be some advantages since some bows in that class such as my Freak are much higher performance bows than the longer ATA . On the other hand no doubt many successful target archers prefer longer bows. Depends were you want to go. Personally I'm thinking my next bow may be a Martin since they offer good blend of performance and length.


----------



## docjon (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I guess I need to start looking for a left handed Martin shadowcat. To be honest I was hoping 40 would be enough because I want some of improvements of the bows i.e less handshock, speed. This will date me--my last finger bow was a golden eagle super hawk turbo. Round wheels, recurve limbs, weighed 10lbs. I guess anything would be an improvement over it. It shot good though. Keep it coming. Thanks
Jon


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

I've only ever owned 3 compounds in 35 + years of archery, a Hoyt finalist which had the the first 'Hatchet' cams, steel cables with teardrops etc, I thought it was just the ticket way back then, but a dinosaur by today's standards; a Martin cougar 2000 with the elite limbs [ nice bow]and now this 2011 Shadowcat and believe me i love it! Makes things far easier than I can remember.You could do a whole lot worse if you can find one to suit you.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you caould find a 2013-2014 Scepter V, they are good fingers bows too. 40" ATA.
The axle to axle really does not come into play one the new bows, you need to put the bow on a draw board at your draw lenght and measure each cam where the string comes off, that is the most important measurement.
I would say you need at least 40" at that measurement.
Don.


----------



## docjon (Aug 22, 2014)

What about the trg or elite bows


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I've got a TRG7 on order after trying one out. Length wise, it's the same OAL as my Triumph that is 39" ata due to the large NoCams and I'm betting it's not much shorter overall than the Conquest 4 since the C4 has the smaller wheel and cam. At 29" DL, string pinch isn't a problem even with larger diameter arrows.

The Elite Victory should be very similar since it shares the same specs as the Triumph (39" ata, 7" bh). My only concern with it is adjusting the letoff with the draw stops and how that would affect the draw cycle.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

docjon said:


> Thanks everyone. I guess I need to start looking for a left handed Martin shadowcat.


You might find me bidding against you on that? Right now I'm focused on finding a 27" ILF riser in left. So I can build a 72" recurve.


----------



## docjon (Aug 22, 2014)

I was wanting to build one on a 25in one and try my hand at stringwalking but I haven't owned a finger compound in decades. Good luck on finding your riser.


----------



## docjon (Aug 22, 2014)

Why the 7? I would think the bigger brace height would be the ticket for fingers.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

docjon said:


> Why the 7? I would think the bigger brace height would be the ticket for fingers.


I didn't want to lose any speed compared to my Triumph. I was worried about it being too short at 38-7 but after shooting one and then following a hunch and measuring, it's fine and is the same overall length as my Triumph.


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a Shadowcat @ 29 " draw ,#63 smooth draw..2314 alloy,dead on,split finger barebow...HHEEEEHHHAAAAA


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Supermag1 said:


> Shooting 3 under and dropping one should make a 40" bow easily comfortable to shoot at your DL.


I shoot the shadowcat which is 41" and I drop one finger. I have no significant problems but I of course would like a longer bow but the choices are limited. The parallel limbs with the reduced hand shock is really nice though.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Jon take your time and look for a 44" or longer if you are going to compete nonsight and fingers. There might be somebody shooting high scores with a shorter bow but they haven't shown up yet. Everybody consistently shooting high scores and winning is shooting a longer bow. This doesn't mean we can't shoot high scores with a short bow I just haven't seen it yet.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a 30.5" DL and have shot bows down to 38" ATA, the problem I had wasn't finger pinch (I shoot 3 under), it was I did not like the severe string angle. I currently shoot a 40 1/4 ATA Maitland and love it. I also have shot Martins, Hoyts (Protec and Vantage Pro or LTD's), Jennings, and a Mathews Apex 8. The Apex 8 is a sweet shooter, the Hoyts are good finger bows, but my go to is still the Maitland X Factors. I am currently going to build up a Vantage LTD with XT3000 limbs and GTX cams... Good luck with your search any of the bows listed by people here will work, its just finding the one that you like.


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

rsarns said:


> I have a 30.5" DL and have shot bows down to 38" ATA, the problem I had wasn't finger pinch (I shoot 3 under), it was I did not like the severe string angle. I currently shoot a 40 1/4 ATA Maitland and love it. I also have shot Martins, Hoyts (Protec and Vantage Pro or LTD's), Jennings, and a Mathews Apex 8. The Apex 8 is a sweet shooter, the Hoyts are good finger bows, but my go to is still the Maitland X Factors. I am currently going to build up a Vantage LTD with XT3000 limbs and GTX cams... Good luck with your search any of the bows listed by people here will work, its just finding the one that you like.



Ren 

What do you expect from HOYT LTD with GTX instead of Cam1/2?

I think the NO cam System from Mathews would be good (for me)....just need an idea on what riser to build to get 41ATA

GREETINGS


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I can get a TRG from my Mathews dealer new for $1,200. Boy I really need another bow.  Torture.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

systembowtech said:


> Ren
> 
> What do you expect from HOYT LTD with GTX instead of Cam1/2?
> 
> ...


Either a Vantage or Shadowcat would easily build a 41" bow. Just depends on whether you want parallel limbs or not.

-Grant


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have the new never shot Tribute in the classifieds if anyone's looking PM me.


----------

